# Meet Daphne!



## blinker86 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello! My name is Jamie, and after several weeks of researching hedgies, I was lucky enough to find a little girl, whom I named Daphne. Her owner was downsizing his pet collection, and lucky for me, he socialized her very well. She's been here for only 24 hours now but has no issues with being handled (except when first waking her up of course), is eating and drinking well, running away on her wheel, and digging in her box of fleece strips. The two dogs and three cats I already have are VERY interested in this new addition, but I think it will be quite some time before Daphne will be ready to meet them up close. Anyway, just wanted to share my excitement and introduce myself here!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to HHC!
She's absolutely adorable.  And I really like her name -- one of my favorite names actually.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

She is too adorable. What a sweetie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What a little cutie! Welcome to both of you and good luck with your first hedgie!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & Congrats on Daphne!! She's just precious! Looks like she's settled in very nicely. Hope to hear more from you!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome! She is a cutie, I love the name!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Daphne is adorable. I love the second photo. It looks like she is doing yoga in her food dish!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!  She's a doll!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

very cute indeed!


----------

